
Using Android’s Digital Wellbeing to Timeline Android Activity - mindfreeze
https://thebinaryhick.blog/2020/02/22/walking-the-android-timeline-using-androids-digital-wellbeing-to-timeline-android-activity/
======
mindfreeze
Part 2 blog: [https://thebinaryhick.blog/2020/05/16/walking-the-android-
ti...](https://thebinaryhick.blog/2020/05/16/walking-the-android-timeline-
part-2-using-androids-device-personalization-services-to-timeline-user-
activity/)

